# Tell the above poster your honest opinion on them



## The 25th Cyberman (Mar 31, 2016)

go


----------



## Fallensaint (Mar 31, 2016)

You like profile posts a lot. I have no idea why, but you go you beautiful bastard you.


----------



## SpacePanther (Mar 31, 2016)

Fallensaint said:


> You like profile posts a lot. I have no idea why, but you go you beautiful bastard you.


I have just noticed you today but you seem cool. Your cat picture is much better then your last avatar.


----------



## YI 457 (Mar 31, 2016)

Don't know you yet. Too soon.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Mar 31, 2016)

You're ok.


----------



## Not-NiGHTS (Mar 31, 2016)

You seem like a chill dude.


----------



## Florence (Mar 31, 2016)

I've got no clue who you are.


----------



## Not-NiGHTS (Mar 31, 2016)

Such an enigma. I don't anything except that you would do well in a conversation.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 31, 2016)

haven't seen you around a lot, don't know much


----------



## LD 3187 (Mar 31, 2016)

Never saw you sperging, bashing people or making drama on the forum or in chat. I like you.


----------



## SP 199 (Mar 31, 2016)

The fuck are you


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Mar 31, 2016)

Your avatar rules so I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 31, 2016)

Seems like a decent guy.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay bloke, I'd have a beer with ya.


----------



## The Knife (Mar 31, 2016)

You are my bestie and I love you very much.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Mar 31, 2016)

You generally seem like a good poster.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 31, 2016)

Same.


----------



## nad7155 (Mar 31, 2016)

I want some crepes because my brain replaced an "e" with an "a".


----------



## The Dude (Apr 1, 2016)

Don't know you well, but I'm sure you're good people.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Apr 1, 2016)

Haven't seen much of you (guess we just frequent different boards), but when I do I usually enjoy reading what you have to say.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Apr 1, 2016)

You write wiki articles well.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 1, 2016)

thanks for all the upvotes man!


----------



## Somar (Apr 1, 2016)

has great avatars even if I don't who some of them are at times


----------



## IHeardThatCurtis (Apr 1, 2016)

Haven't interacted with you much,But your cool.


----------



## Witlich (Jun 22, 2016)

Sadly, I barely know you.


----------



## Tempest (Jun 22, 2016)

nice avatar


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 22, 2016)

Both your avatar and your title are great. You also make very informative posts.


----------



## Hat (Jun 22, 2016)

You're okay as far as Moslems go.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jun 22, 2016)

Even though you aren't wearing a hat anymore, you're still pretty cool.


----------



## Tempest (Jun 22, 2016)

I like you, good job working on lolcow wiki


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 22, 2016)

Weeaboo trash.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 22, 2016)

Love your message, and your posts are entertaining


----------



## lolwut (Jun 22, 2016)

You a'ight. Informative as fuck in areas regarding Islamic Content, too.


----------



## Fallensaint (Jun 22, 2016)

One of my top 3 posters in supporters.


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jun 22, 2016)

gay furry trash


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 22, 2016)

gay commie furry trash


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 22, 2016)

You're cool. I like you.


----------



## Fallensaint (Jun 22, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> You're a cool guy. I like you.



Really confused about Philly Z's gender.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 22, 2016)

you are my friend but you're too soft tbh, you don't see the difference between appraising a person and starting drama


----------



## Hat (Jun 22, 2016)

Fucking little Chink go back to Formosa I mean god-damn you Zipperhead stop stealing American tech jobs.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 22, 2016)

An old man that makes me laugh.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 22, 2016)

I have ins with you plus am on good terms with just about all staff members who I've interacted with, which gives me warm fuzzies since I can get more leverage to break rules


Hat said:


> Fucking little Chink go back to Formosa I mean god-damn you Zipperhead stop stealing American tech jobs.


You want American tech jobs to go away though lol


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 22, 2016)

you are a 12 year old who just wants to be popular so she lashes out at anyone she sees as a slight threat.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 22, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> you are my friend but you're too soft tbh, you don't see the difference between appraising a person and starting drama


Are you referring to me?


wagglyplacebo said:


> you are a 12 year old who just wants to be popular so she lashes out at anyone she sees as a slight threat.


I don't know you too well, but you're fine either way.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 22, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Are you referring to me?


@Fallensaint

you seem ok for a Muslim. that said you're a sweet summer child who doesn't really understand the site and I don't quite know why you're here



wagglyplacebo said:


> you are a 12 year old who just wants to be popular so she lashes out at anyone she sees as a slight threat.


I take absolutely no issue with this statement, in all honesty if I thought I were capable of scalping Dyn and then stealing his account to post I probably would.


----------



## Hat (Jun 22, 2016)

You are my small Asian friend who puts up with the fact that I always call you fat.


----------



## DangerousGas (Jun 22, 2016)

Your current avatar's lack of headwear disappoints me. Other than that, I have nothing negative to say.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 22, 2016)

DangerousGas said:


> Your current avatar's lack of headwear disappoints me. Other than that, I have nothing negative to say.



I don't know about you, but bald is beautiful too and happy birthday to you!


----------



## Tempest (Jun 22, 2016)

You're a nice guy


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 22, 2016)

You post a lot on these kinds of threads, but you seem to donate to the forums, so kudos to you.


----------



## D.Angus (Jun 22, 2016)

Honestly, has really good tastes in music. Not a huge metal fan, but Abe knows his shit.


----------



## muina (Jun 23, 2016)

Part 5 was gay


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 23, 2016)

I have no idea who you are and I've never seen you around.


----------



## D.Angus (Jun 23, 2016)

Despite being a demon.. Still lives up to to the name of "Honest Abe"


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 23, 2016)

You have a cool avatar.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 23, 2016)

You seem like a generally cool guy. I like your contributions to this forum, and I also like your avatar. The Lion King is one of my favorite movies growing up.


----------



## Somar (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't know much about you, but your avatars are cool


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice to find someone born the same year as me here. Also, you're a cool guy and your avatar's not bad at all.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 1, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Nice to find someone born the same year as me here. Also, you're a cool guy and your avatar's not bad at all.


I don't think I've ever seen you say one mean thing against another user, so you're a super nice guy.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 1, 2016)

Frig off Randy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 1, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> Frig off Randy.


When I tell Mr. Lahey about this, you're gonna be outta the park forever!


----------



## Crisseh (Jul 1, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> When I tell Mr. Lahey about this, you're gonna be outta the park forever!



I tend to think they are a good poster. Usually something interesting to say.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't really know you well but I've skimmed your postings and you seem reasonably insightful which I think is cool.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Jul 1, 2016)

I like your posts. You also successfully debated with ADK in the "What makes you angry?" thread, or did something as close to debating him as is possible.


----------



## lolwut (Jul 1, 2016)

I like everything about you liking everything that drives people who don't like anything up the wall.


----------



## D.Angus (Jul 2, 2016)

You constantly keep a theme with your avatars much like Von Clausewitz and a few others I can't remember, plus it matches your name. Also the content of your posts is always solid.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 2, 2016)

D.Angus said:


> You constantly keep a theme with your avatars much like Von Clausewitz and a few others I can't remember, plus it matches your name. Also the content of your posts is always solid.


You registered here on my birthday, so that makes you alright in my book


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 2, 2016)

You're a very honest person.
That's always a great thing to be.


----------



## Bluebersaur (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't really know you so I don't have much of an opinion, but you have a Lion King avatar and that's good in my book.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 3, 2016)

Bluebersaur said:


> I don't really know you so I don't have much of an opinion, but you have a Lion King avatar and that's good in my book.


You joined the farms the day after I did, we're practically family


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 3, 2016)

I hear Trailer Park Boys is a good series, so you probably have good taste. 
I don't really have a problem with your posts either, you seem like a decent guy.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 3, 2016)

You have made me snort many assorted alcohols through my nose with laughter, you're OK in my book dude!


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 3, 2016)

You ruined my life.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2016)

You're pretty cool, you also draw extremely well too.
Corgis aren't bad either.


----------



## darkstar0854 (Jul 3, 2016)

Actually a pretty cool person, unlike the stereotypes of 'MOSLEM TERRORIST' or 'TRUE and HONEST Muslims' seen today.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Thinks Muslims can be "cool", so I'm glad he got banned. We don't want any terrorist coddlers on KF.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 3, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> You ruined my life.


I'd fuckin' LOVE to know how...


MrTroll said:


> Thinks Muslims can be "cool", so I'm glad he got banned. We don't want any terrorist coddlers on KF.


Your low level shitposting has occasionally made me chuckle.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 3, 2016)

Seems kind of like the old guy at the bar who has some interesting stories to tell.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2016)

You know what great fighting games are.
I respect a guy like that.
Your posts are also fun to read.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 3, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> You know what great fighting games are.
> I respect a guy like that.
> Your posts are also fun to read.



You're good ppl fam.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 3, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> You're good ppl fam.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 3, 2016)

Quality shitposter.


----------



## Hat (Jul 3, 2016)

Low-quality shitposter.


----------



## Somar (Jul 3, 2016)

Your avatar isn't the best madoka character but you're still cool.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 3, 2016)

pretty neat and needs more posrates


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 3, 2016)

Makes really good posts, good at finding really obscure shit.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Jul 3, 2016)

Love the avatar


----------



## exball (Jul 3, 2016)

Never even seen you tbh.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jul 3, 2016)

I'VE never seen YOU. But you've got a good track record, it looks like, so I'm sure you're a quality poster.


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 4, 2016)

You spin a good personal lolcow tale.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 4, 2016)

Not familiar with you, but hope to be impressed.


----------



## Somar (Jul 4, 2016)

your art is only ok


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 4, 2016)

You're a massive weeb, but you seem alright.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jul 4, 2016)

Decent poster from what I've seen.


----------



## Mapache (Jul 4, 2016)

Honestly you're the most interesting person i've met on this site, i've never really talked to you before but if the opportunity came around i'd love to.
Do you like Gumball or is it just your username?


----------



## cans.wav (Jul 4, 2016)

Dragonmatsuko said:


> Honestly you're the most interesting person i've met on this site, i've never really talked to you before but if the opportunity came around i'd love to.
> Do you like Gumball or is it just your username?


Honestly if I said anything about you I'd be lying


----------



## Eponine (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't really know you that well, but House was a good show and you have good taste.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jul 4, 2016)

Sweetheart that is fun to talk to though i'm not sure if you'll be leaving again or not because you're too nice for the site.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 4, 2016)

He's a nice guy, and I'm glad he got a moderator position.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jul 4, 2016)

You only post in offtopic it feels like but at least your enjoying the site, you seem like a nice dude that i can talk music to.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 4, 2016)

I like being drunk with you.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jul 4, 2016)

Pretty much the coolest hair and dope to chill with at bars.


----------



## Mapache (Jul 4, 2016)

kind of cool, really cool actually.
I aspire to be you


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 4, 2016)

You picked the best thing ever as an avatar. I respect that.


----------



## YI 457 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 4, 2016)

Your port makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## glutenfreebooty (Jul 4, 2016)

Your posts make me chortle, as does your avatar.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 4, 2016)

I admire your dedication to a theme. The Simpsons is pretty great. Moe isn't my favorite character, but he certainly has his moments.


----------



## c-no (Jul 5, 2016)

Managed to win a second term despite the presses thinking he gone too far in freeing the slaves and being a Republican.


----------



## exball (Jul 5, 2016)

ur boo


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 5, 2016)

You seem like a decent guy, you don't post islamic content


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 5, 2016)

Entertaining, sarcastic, and informative. The avatar is a nice touch for reading your posts, too.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 5, 2016)

You seem like a nice person. And I like how your avatars have a consistent theme.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 5, 2016)

Likes Rick and Morty, so he's okay in my book.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 5, 2016)

Pretty good poster all around and always has an appropriately themed avatar.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 6, 2016)

You make me want to smoke crack.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 6, 2016)

Seen you since the beginning, and you are pretty cool from what I've seen.

Plus, anyone who donated money to this site is alright in my book.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jul 8, 2016)

Good gaming preferences.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 8, 2016)

You're not actually an asshole at all.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jul 8, 2016)

You're quite a nice guy, and in a reasonable manner of niceness too.


----------



## Somar (Jul 8, 2016)

@Ntwadumela's right you're not an asshole so you should ask @Null to change your username so that it isn't a lie.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 8, 2016)

You're a nice guy, but you seem pretty casual when it comes to lolcows. I am too, so don't worry that much.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 8, 2016)

You've caused me to chimp out on a few different occasions.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jul 8, 2016)

Knows and hangs with(or has hung out with) @CatParty IRL. Which is p chill.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jul 11, 2016)

We seem to frequent different areas of the site, usually, but I've always liked your avatar and found your pufferton extra adorable.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 11, 2016)

You've got an excellent positive to negative ratings ratio, so that's proof of how cool you are.


----------



## AA 102 (Jul 11, 2016)

I enjoy your posts, threads, and the insight you bring about Islam and middle eastern politics.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 11, 2016)

I really don't know who you are, but I do enjoy your avatar. Tom and Jerry is kewl.


----------



## RM 810 (Jul 11, 2016)

Abethedemon said:


> I really don't know who you are, but I do enjoy your avatar. Demonic monsters are kewl


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 11, 2016)

I absolutely love your avatar, and it's great that you don't make an ass of yourself here.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 11, 2016)

You are far cooler than you first appeared.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 11, 2016)

Marry me


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll consider it


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 12, 2016)

You cared about your friend turning into a sjw-tumblrina. That shows that you really are a decent person.

What are you doing here?


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't know you, but odds are you're a slattern and a whore just like everybody else on this site.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 12, 2016)

You seem like a cool guy. I don't see you much around the lolcow parts, but I like your contributions.


----------



## Tempest (Jul 12, 2016)

you need to get supporters


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 13, 2016)

Never stop being cool


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Jul 13, 2016)

Bit of an ass-kisser, but other than that your pretty alright.


----------



## Mapache (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't know much about you but I bet you aren't a sperg yet.


----------



## nyess (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't know much about you but I bet you are a sperg.


----------



## Mapache (Jul 13, 2016)

You're a weeb so you're automatically a sperg


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Jul 13, 2016)

You're funny and mean, but not too mean. And can take a joke.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 13, 2016)

Although I haven't seen much of your posts, you seem pretty cool honestly.




MrJakeTerror said:


> Bit of an ass-kisser, but other than that your pretty alright.


I simply haven't met anyone here I hated truthfully. I'm not like that IRL at all. You're fine though all things considered.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 13, 2016)

cool guy


----------



## Tempest (Jul 13, 2016)

cool girl


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (Jul 13, 2016)

They like Silent Hill, so they're immediately cool in my book. Silent Hill 2 is my favorite OST of all time


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 13, 2016)

I have never seen you before.
Who are you?


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (Jul 13, 2016)

Big fan of lions. I guess that stems from seeing the Lion King as a kid, which led to the fandom growing as they grew up. 


Ntwadumela said:


> I have never seen you before.
> Who are you?


Lurker mostly. I rarely make posts outside of lolcow forum. My post history is available to look at


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 13, 2016)

Boring non-entity.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 13, 2016)

Comes from the same state as me, which is awesome


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 13, 2016)

Masshole


----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2016)

Like with other kiwi's, I can't really form much of an opinion of you other than assuming you are a normal poster that doesn't sperg.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 13, 2016)

I like you, but you kind of reiterate what's already been said when you reply to threads.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 13, 2016)

It burns when I pee and I'm pretty sure you have something to do with it.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jul 13, 2016)

Your posts are pretty funny. Keep doing that.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 13, 2016)

You have terrible taste in funny shit.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 13, 2016)

Your username sounds like something a priest came up with when he was smoking weed.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 13, 2016)

In my honest opinion you should really know more about Ol' Dirty


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 13, 2016)

10 out of 10. Would Bang Barb with him again.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jul 13, 2016)

Funniest kiwi


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 13, 2016)

If you like Hetalia, you must die.


----------



## c-no (Jul 14, 2016)

You were a good president but damn why did you have to make Johnson your VP?


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 14, 2016)

I like your taste in shitty cartoons from around the world.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Jul 14, 2016)

Out of all the Kiwis here, you're one of the many I honestly consider to be my friend. Stay Kvlt Lincoln Logs.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 1, 2016)

You're pretty fine for the 3 months I've known you here.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 1, 2016)

you're the chillest wild jahootie I've seen on the Internet


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 1, 2016)

You seem like pretty chill people.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 1, 2016)

, we have a somewhat famous person here. You seem cool


----------



## Hat (Aug 1, 2016)

As far as my memory goes, you've always been a friendly guy.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 1, 2016)

Every time I see your name pop up I always think TF2.


----------



## admiral (Aug 1, 2016)

'Multi-Armed Menace' makes me think of spiders and I don't like spiders.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 1, 2016)

who the fuck


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 1, 2016)

Nigga, you dumb


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 1, 2016)

It was brave of you to use a real life image as your avatar.


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 1, 2016)

I always think you are literally putin or something stupid like that.
Your posts are inoffensive regardless.


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 1, 2016)

Every time I see you I think Abraham Lincoln has come back as a demon.


----------



## drain (Aug 1, 2016)

You're a cool and funny goat.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 1, 2016)

I miss your old avatar.


----------



## drain (Aug 1, 2016)

Chances are I'll use it again, because I tend to re-use avatars.

And I think you're not a menace, you're pretty chill most of the time


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 1, 2016)

You like black metal, so that's cool.


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 2, 2016)

I mostly lurk in the ballpit, so I don't know you well, but you seem cool.


----------



## drain (Aug 2, 2016)

I really like your drawings, I think they have personality.


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 2, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> I really like your drawings, I think they have personality.



It's sweet of you to be polite about it, thanks.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Aug 2, 2016)

Best poster on the Wetflame thread. I lul every time


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 2, 2016)

You're cool. I like your posts a lot


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 2, 2016)

I can't pronounce your fucking name and I'm OK with that.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 2, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> I can't pronounce your fucking name and I'm OK with that.


You knew the Nostalgia Critic so you witnessing his chimpouts firsthand makes you very lucky indeed.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Aug 2, 2016)

I heard he posts good music and I like good music. So he must be cool


----------



## Tempest (Aug 2, 2016)

seems nice, likes anime, always has an anime avatar


----------



## c-no (Aug 2, 2016)

Your avatar look like you came from either an 80's or 90's band. That could mean it was music that might of been something for its time.


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 2, 2016)

You seem really cool and your avatars are always interesting. That makes you a 10 in my book.


----------



## drain (Aug 2, 2016)

You're cool and make good posts


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 2, 2016)

Pretty average poster but not bad for how new you are I suppose.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Aug 2, 2016)

Pretty rad dude I would drink with again.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 2, 2016)

The biggest bro I have on the farms. Also honest about everything cause you know its just the internet.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 2, 2016)

same

edit: that was for cuck norris.


----------



## c-no (Aug 2, 2016)

Seeing you makes me wonder if anyone will have beers in Val Verde.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 3, 2016)

Pretty chill.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 3, 2016)

One of my Bros. This guy is one of my all time favorite Kiwis and I've enjoyed many wonderful conversations with him.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 3, 2016)

Like your name, you seem to be the dude I would hang out and share some drinks with (if I did drink anyway)


----------



## Cuck Norris (Aug 3, 2016)

Probably only here to establish an Islamist terrorism cell to take down Josh Moon once and for all.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 3, 2016)

Obviously doesn't know who I am


----------



## Cuck Norris (Aug 3, 2016)

I know you're an islam, and that's enough.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 3, 2016)

Haven't read much of your posts but you seem alright.
However I think you need to read some of my posts to form a better picture of me.


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 3, 2016)

I like him a lot! He seems to like using the forum, even though I mainly see him in threads like this and his grasp on english is probably better than some native speakers of it here.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 3, 2016)

I find his avatar rather spooky


----------



## drain (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like an educated and gentle sea monster.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 4, 2016)

Admittedly I first saw you in the Desertfox thread.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 4, 2016)

furry


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 4, 2016)

Doesn't know me if she thinks such


----------



## drain (Aug 4, 2016)

Have good arguments and makes good posts. Its pretty chill and reasonable.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 4, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 4, 2016)

Your username inspires me to become a better person


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 4, 2016)

Cool guy from what I've seen.


DrainRedRain said:


> Have good arguments and makes good posts. Its pretty chill and reasonable.


Don't worry, I'm a legit "cis" dude.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 4, 2016)

Is putting @The 25th Cyberman out of business with all these ratings


----------



## c-no (Aug 4, 2016)

I can't help but wonder if that GIF avatar comes from a GBA game or a PS1 game. Either way, not a bad skeleton avatar.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 4, 2016)

Appears to be a discerning connoisseur of skeleton avatars


----------



## drain (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks like a bad ass marine creature of the deep dephts.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Aug 4, 2016)

I can honestly say that you have great taste in avatars. Sorry that's all I 've got.


----------



## spaps (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't know who you are, but E.Y.E. is pretty cool. You're alright in my book.


----------



## c-no (Aug 4, 2016)

Honestly, I thought you were yet another member of the forum that died for whatever reason, be it things like lack of interest or finding the website to be autistic.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 4, 2016)

Korean movies are the best, and you seem to know your shit, so you're okay in my book.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 5, 2016)

Apparently loves Korean movies
Cool


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Aug 5, 2016)

You seem cool in chat tbh.


----------



## drain (Aug 5, 2016)

You have good taste in ancient warriors. Ninjas are cool.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 5, 2016)

you seem pretty nice


----------



## no·to·ri·e·ty. (Aug 5, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> you seem pretty nice


I hate you because I don't undertstand your anime


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 5, 2016)

Despite your name I have no idea who you are.

Though looking at your profile you're pretty new, so hi.


----------



## drain (Aug 5, 2016)

I think you're cool and a nice person.


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 6, 2016)

I hate your fucking avatar but you post ok shit


----------



## drain (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't understand how you cannot like magical girl anime!


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't understand why you don't understand what's wrong with liking magical girl anime.


----------



## lolwut (Aug 6, 2016)

Fucking awesome dude to play Cow of Cthulhu with.


----------



## piripiri (Aug 6, 2016)

absolute sweetheart


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 6, 2016)

Haven't seen much of your posts but you appreciate spicy food as do I so you pass.


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 6, 2016)

Chiller than previously assumed.


----------



## drain (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't know much about you, but you seem to be a ok dude.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Aug 6, 2016)

I didn't really notice you until the Avatar change, but you could do no wrong as far as I have read.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 6, 2016)

I bet you listen to a lot of stoner metal


----------



## drain (Aug 6, 2016)

I think you must be a 'marine creatures' enthusiast. Or at least, a 'tentacles' enthusiast.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 6, 2016)

I find your usage of Elliot roger's bizarrely unattractive face highly unsettling


----------



## Doxquemintz (Aug 6, 2016)

I get the urge to eat some legs looking at you.


----------



## drain (Aug 6, 2016)

You're a newbie, so I really don't know what to say. Hi, maybe.




feedtheoctopus said:


> I find your usage of Elliot roger's bizarrely unattractive face highly unsettling


Good.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 6, 2016)

DrainRedRain said:


> You're a newbie, so I really don't know what to say. Hi, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Good.



You seem alright.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 6, 2016)

I love your sense of humor.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 6, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> I love your sense of humor.



You taught me a lot about Islam which is cool.


----------



## drain (Aug 6, 2016)

Back when I lurked here, I laughed with some of your posts.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Aug 6, 2016)

I've noticed you post more often recently, you seem pretty alright to me.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 6, 2016)

You have some rather interesting avatars TBH


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> You have some rather interesting avatars TBH



You're pretty new, but you fit in really well, it feels like you've been here for ages.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 6, 2016)

I like the shells


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 6, 2016)

outlook1 said:


> I like the shells



>They're painted rocks guys

but thank you, I like your person.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 6, 2016)

I like the weird sea urchins


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 6, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> I like the weird sea urchins



...
go to your room.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 6, 2016)

ok mum


----------



## Lasoona (Aug 6, 2016)

coke is better :^)


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 6, 2016)

You're Scottish and you like pizza so you're alright in my book, you get a free pass. You haven't made much bad posts either


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 6, 2016)

Seems like a nice fella. Also he's a fiery lion and I don't fucks with that


----------



## Tempest (Aug 6, 2016)

nice avatar, though I wonder why an octopus needs a gas mask


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 6, 2016)

Doesn't know that the ocean is humanity's  newly toxic dumping ground


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2016)

Will not hesitate to acknowledge that there are people who take things way too seriously here, so I believe you're pretty honest


----------



## Tempest (Aug 9, 2016)

You answer this thread a lot, but then so do I


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 9, 2016)

I would sit down and eat buffalo wings with you while discussing random shit. That's something


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2016)

Haven't seen a post I didn't dislike from you.
You're chill and I haven't seen you chimp out.


----------



## Fallensaint (Aug 9, 2016)

You're a nice guy. You need to stop trying to educate people on Islam though, it will never work here much as I'm rooting for you.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't know a whole lot about you, but you're alright in my book.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 9, 2016)

I like your style, dude


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2016)

The first time I've seen you here honestly


----------



## Bogs (Aug 12, 2016)

You seem to be an informative, well based guy -- despite being one of those Iraqi terrorists who pray to that temple of the eternal Jew, or something.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 13, 2016)

I assume every post you make is written while intoxicated due to your profile saying you're Irish.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 13, 2016)

Mother Fucking Ocelot


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 13, 2016)

For a newfag you're pretty cool


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a crush on your avatar.


----------



## Kirara (Aug 13, 2016)

@Ntwadumela  Good, informative poster with cool avatars.
@LordKaT Haven't seen you around enough to make an opinion on you yet.


----------



## drain (Aug 13, 2016)

You're pretty new, so welcome!


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 13, 2016)

Your posts are entertaining and you seem like a cool person for a degenerate loveshy


----------



## drain (Aug 13, 2016)

I see you on a more positive light because of that

degenerates loveshies need love too.


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 13, 2016)

You're pretty chill and you say fun stuff. I like ya


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 13, 2016)

One of the first people I got to know here


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 13, 2016)

I cannot pronounce your name, but you seem ok.


----------



## Purple People Eater (Aug 13, 2016)

I haven't seen many posts from you, but the ones I have seen are pretty good. You have an impressive positive/negative rating ratio too.


----------



## drain (Aug 13, 2016)

I know you from the James Terry thread. Good posts and opinions.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 14, 2016)

What can I say?
I have nothing bad to say about you.


----------



## drain (Aug 14, 2016)

I have nothing bad to say too.
Btw, I admire your positive ratings! You're a pretty new user!


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 14, 2016)

You seem alright


----------



## Overcast (Aug 14, 2016)

A person that likes octopi and gas masks is a-okay in my book.


----------



## drain (Aug 14, 2016)

Your avatars are always bunny-related, how cool is that?


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 15, 2016)

And yours are magical girl supreme gentlemen, which is also cool. 
What anime are the ears and wand from anyhow?


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 15, 2016)

HinRai said:


> And yours are magical girl supreme gentlemen, which is also cool.
> What anime are the ears and wand from anyhow?



i like your avatar bc they look like little galaxies but theyre just rocks


----------



## CatParty (Aug 15, 2016)

gay


----------



## drain (Aug 15, 2016)

HinRai said:


> And yours are magical girl supreme gentlemen, which is also cool.
> What anime are the ears and wand from anyhow?


 
Hey thanks, comrade!
To be honest, its from an kawaii app, idk if they are from some anime or not...

Like cats, so you're cool on my cool book.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 15, 2016)

gay


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Aug 15, 2016)

Good shitposter. Jerkcity is the best webcomic


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice to see someone else who likes ranch sauce!
Also, I can't help but admire your positive to negative rating ratio.


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 15, 2016)

You greet with fire. This pleases the goat gods.


----------



## Flareon (Aug 15, 2016)

your icon is adorable and fills me with joy


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 15, 2016)

what? hello?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 15, 2016)

you're ok in chat


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 16, 2016)

I want you dead


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 16, 2016)

I want you dead


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 16, 2016)

I want me dead.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 16, 2016)

good poster am happy he is alive


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 16, 2016)

You've become a household name for someone new.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 16, 2016)

I dont dislike you.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 16, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> You've become a household name for someone new.



explain further pls


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 16, 2016)

fcgh vgcf said:


> explain further pls


Seen around a lot in chat
Posted lots of funny content
About to crack 1000 positive ratings
Hasn't gotten banned yet


Aquinas said:


> I dont dislike you.


Since you've been skipped, I'd like to say I have no problems with you either. You're good people.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 16, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Hasn't gotten banned yet


He has.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 16, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Seen around a lot in chat
> Posted lots of funny content
> About to crack 1000 positive ratings
> Hasn't gotten banned yet



yeap i have, 1 legit for pissing off null at a bad time and a chat kick for being a faggot
the rest are all ban-unban because the mods think i'm still an alt

sorry for derailment, continue on


----------



## CatParty (Aug 16, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/data/Siropu/Chat/Images/Thumb/2557a9d175b1d5f.gif


----------



## NQ 952 (Aug 16, 2016)

is a cat party


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 16, 2016)

You're apparently internet famous but I have no idea who you are. You seem cool anyhow though, even if I'm not into whatever it is you do (podcasts maybe? I think someone mentioned podcasts?)


----------



## Hydroxylic Acid (Aug 16, 2016)

Dunno who you are but nice avatar/dp


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 16, 2016)

Dunno who you are but nice dp


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 16, 2016)

They say your eyes are on fire.
They say you'd kill a man for walking the wrong side of the line
The wrong side of the line


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 16, 2016)

Guess I need to know a little more about you but you're alright.



HinRai said:


> You're apparently internet famous but I have no idea who you are. You seem cool anyhow though, even if I'm not into whatever it is you do (podcasts maybe? I think someone mentioned podcasts?)


LordKaT used to work with Doug Walker AKA the Nostalgia Critic on Channel Awesome/That Guy With The Glasses, and now he's a regular poster on the farms.


----------



## PerhapsGlowing (Aug 16, 2016)

I never understood your obsession with Lion King, but overall you're okay.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 16, 2016)

PerhapsGlowing said:


> I never understood your obsession with Lion King, but overall you're okay.


Obsession? I rarely talk about The Lion King here even though I liked it. I would also say the same here, you're okay.


----------



## Flareon (Aug 16, 2016)

you're alright for a muslim


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2016)

don't know much about you, but the avatar matches the name, that's nice


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 17, 2016)

Good to see your old avatar back! It was my favorite TBH


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 17, 2016)

you are the light of my life


----------



## drain (Aug 17, 2016)

You're funny


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 18, 2016)

I honestly find it cool that you have Mongolian ancestry, not many people here on KF or even people I know IRL are such.


----------



## drain (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks! I never encountered a Kuwaiti too, I think its pretty cool! And I like your posts about Islam, they're very informative.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 18, 2016)

You seem alright, and you haven't uncovered my dark secret, so that makes you ok.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 20, 2016)

Your story on your roommate in the Nice Guys thread made me think that you've had plenty of experiences in life.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pretty chill tbh fam


----------



## Overcast (Aug 22, 2016)

Skeletons are cool. And you seem pretty cool.

So you're good in my book.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 22, 2016)

You always have some interesting avatars TBH


----------



## c-no (Aug 22, 2016)

With all those Simba avatars, one can only expect another Simba related avatar unless you threw them a curve ball and picked something entirely unrelated to Lion King.


----------



## Hat (Aug 22, 2016)

You're that guy who's been here forever yet has managed to still use this site mostly for its intended purpose instead of as a place to chat and gossip with other oldfags.


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 23, 2016)

You've no longer got a hat in your avatar and that upsets me. Feathers don't count.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2016)

You're cool.
I think people already know that they're painted rocks now though.


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 23, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> You're cool.
> I think people already know that they're painted rocks now though.



They know you greet with fire too. I'm terribly unimaginative though, give me a better one and I'll use it.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2016)

I honestly think you should use this
"Mystical Rocks of Nirvana"


----------



## RM 810 (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah, why not.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2016)

I think the new title really suits you


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 23, 2016)

The fire rises brother


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Aug 23, 2016)

I saw that image and caption a few days ago, totally unrelated to KF, and thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Purple People Eater (Aug 23, 2016)

I first saw your posts in the fictional lolcows thread; man can you spin a character analysis.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 23, 2016)

Haven't seen you much, but I know you're capable of great things here


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 23, 2016)

From how little I've seen of you, you seem like an okay chap.


----------



## c-no (Aug 23, 2016)

Though you signed up this summer, you only have one negative rating compared to other summerfags. And Kraid is good alien.


----------



## friedshrimp (Aug 23, 2016)

I always like any joke you make and you give positive ratings, so that's all cool.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 24, 2016)

You're a good poster, and Game of Thrones is a great show, you've got taste in both posting and primetime!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 29, 2016)

You're a good kid


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 29, 2016)

But some fucking clothes on


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 29, 2016)

you're a skeleton you don't even wear pants


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 29, 2016)

Stop forcing your flesh culture on me


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Aug 29, 2016)

Bones said:


> Stop forcing your flesh culture on me


You're an alright television program.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 9, 2016)

Cool guy all around.


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 9, 2016)

Hasnt spammed my alert box, so its alright in my book.


----------



## Brandobaris (Sep 9, 2016)

I barely know who you are, I saw one of your posts and didn't hit disagree or block you, so you must be alright.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Sep 9, 2016)

You seem to care a lot about the Nostalgia Chick.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 9, 2016)

One of the more unique personalities here


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Darwin Watterson (Sep 19, 2016)

We frequent different areas of the site, but I haven't noticed you sperging hard anywhere when I HAVE seen you, so you're probably cool.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 19, 2016)

I really think that you managing the Lolcow Wiki alongside @chimpburgers and @Jaimas is pretty damn cool


----------



## Overcast (Sep 19, 2016)

You've established your self as a well known and respected individual of the community in a relatively short amount of time.

And for that I give you a thumbs up.


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 19, 2016)

You arent me, which is good.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 19, 2016)

Your posts don't make me want to gouge my eyes out.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2016)

Your avatar is nice, nice MGS3 reference


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 19, 2016)

You're pretty cool, from what I've seen of you


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2016)

so are you


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 19, 2016)

I dont get this weird, unatural feeling from looking at you
E: fuck


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 19, 2016)

Aquinas said:


> I dont get this weird, unatural feeling from looking at you
> E: fuck



Demonstrably has made me laugh harder than Dr. Meme could ever hope to.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 19, 2016)

I read your thesis statements on Brianna Wu to fall asleep.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 23, 2016)

Very chill TBH
Keep it up


----------



## RI 360 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Very chill TBH
> Keep it up


friendly, I ate lamb from a halal cart today and thought of you.


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Sep 23, 2016)

One of the nicest people I've met here and just as funny.


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 23, 2016)

I imagine you dress just as snazzy as your AV


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 23, 2016)

Best avatar ever.


----------



## Bath Salts (Sep 24, 2016)

You seem like someone who has their prioities straight. Red Lobster in exchange for getting a good fuck? Worth it. Also that dog is super cute, Putin doesn't deserve him.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 24, 2016)

You're new here, so I know that you have made the best decision of your life in joining Kiwi Farms.
You'll love it here as long as you don't act too autistic


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 24, 2016)

Prity decent guy who i'd happly go to dinner with.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Sep 24, 2016)

Pretty good supervisor and knowledgeable about ADF, who is one of my favorite cows.  Pretty sure you're British tho so 4/5 overall


----------



## VortekPMD (Sep 24, 2016)

Really cool very helpful. Always had good talks.


----------



## Lipitor (Sep 24, 2016)

goddamnit why'd you tell that guy he was cool... that was my line for you!


----------



## Holdek (Sep 24, 2016)

Seems pretty based since he went to C-Ville to do court reporting for our community.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 24, 2016)

I like Judge Holdek.


----------



## Strewth (Sep 24, 2016)

Has amazing hair.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 24, 2016)

Judging from your ratings ratio you should post more TBH
Don't be shy


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't know why you like Lion King so much, but it's a nice film. Plus I've never changed my avatar, so I can't really talk.


----------



## NQ 952 (Sep 24, 2016)

Are those cupcakes? I fucking love cupcakes!


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 24, 2016)

If we were on a deserted island together I'd probably wait at least a week before I tried to eat you.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 24, 2016)

One of the first people I became familiar with here, and one of the most laid-back.


HinRai said:


> I don't know why you like Lion King so much, but it's a nice film. Plus I've never changed my avatar, so I can't really talk.


I honestly haven't talked about it much and the movie's online fandom is diseased IMO, but Simba happens to be my favorite character in that movie, second favorite would be Kovu from the sequel.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 24, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> Are those cupcakes? I fucking love cupcakes!







Ntwadumela said:


> One of the first people I became familiar with here, and on my way of the most laid-back.
> 
> I honestly haven't talked about it much and the movie's online fandom is diseased IMO, but Simba happens to be my favorite character in that movie, second favorite would be Kovu from the sequel.



If was more a reference to your avatar, and how I haven't changed mine, and probably never will. All the posts on my profile would make a lot less sense if I did. 

Back on topic, you're cool


----------



## yasscat (Sep 25, 2016)

10/10 phej would judge gadje with.

In all seriousness, I'm actually p fond of you. u my bro.


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm just happy someone else can appreciate my anger in the Leigh and Chole Sagal threads, and you're pretty cool too, so bonus.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 25, 2016)

You don't need to change your avatar at all honestly, I never grow tired looking at it.
Also, you're not a sperg at all. Continue doing what you do.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 25, 2016)

One of the best Muslim people in existence


----------



## Squealer (Sep 25, 2016)

Smelly turd


----------



## Motherboard (Sep 25, 2016)

Was confusing as fuck when I was a newfag.


----------



## Michel (Sep 25, 2016)

WON'T TAKE MY FUCKIONG PS4


----------



## Motherboard (Sep 25, 2016)

THINKS A PS4 IS WORTH SOMETHING


----------



## Michel (Sep 25, 2016)

Whisper said:


> THINKS A PS4 IS WORTH SOMETHING


IT'S WORTH YOUR LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## Motherboard (Sep 25, 2016)

Michel said:


> IT'S WORTH YOUR LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


NEEDS TO MEET ME IN THE WOODS AND FIGHT ME IRL


----------



## Michel (Sep 25, 2016)

Whisper said:


> NEEDS TO MEET ME IN THE WOODS AND FIGHT ME IRL


----------



## Motherboard (Sep 25, 2016)

Michel said:


>


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 25, 2016)

>Doesn't show up to a fight with CAS.


----------



## Somar (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't think you should live forever


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 25, 2016)

Cool


----------



## RM 810 (Sep 25, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Also, you're not a sperg at all. Continue doing what you do.



...well I wasn't worried about it before...

^also cool


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 25, 2016)

I wish your AV was edible


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 26, 2016)

Is progressively becoming funnier


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 26, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Is progressively becoming funnier


is Wrong


----------



## Squealer (Sep 26, 2016)

I wouldn't even consider you an enemy


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 26, 2016)

You have the most tittalating avatars


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Sep 26, 2016)

I am oddly amused by your cornucopia of Simba avatars.

Also pretty cool and not at all the kind of guy I expected on this forum.


----------



## Pikimon (Sep 26, 2016)

I wouldnt bang bc no dick pics yet


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 26, 2016)

Made my day during uni


----------



## Purple People Eater (Sep 26, 2016)

I have no idea how to pronounce your username, but I don't ever have to figure it out because I can tell who you are by the Lion King avatars.


----------



## yasscat (Sep 26, 2016)

I always assumed it's pronounced "nuh-twah-dūmela." But then again, I'm a language nerd. 

ANYWAY @Purple People Eater you have some p good posts, and I feel like we could just have some dranks and be chill.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 26, 2016)

cool person


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 2, 2016)

Glad to see your old avatar is back, it was a classic.


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Nov 2, 2016)

You are cool for a mudslime


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 2, 2016)

BLOOD


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Nov 2, 2016)

BONES


----------



## shibbolethal (Nov 2, 2016)

a good and special friend. never run or jump when youre playing the kazoo!


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Nov 2, 2016)

Cutest nerd ever


----------



## RI 360 (Nov 2, 2016)

oops, wrong poster.

one of my fav chat shit posters


----------



## shibbolethal (Nov 2, 2016)

encouraged my reviewing career, was the first person to be nice to me in chat. my kiwifarms patron


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Nov 2, 2016)

I always imagine you being Alex Boye even though you're probably not.





DAMNIT! That was aimed at @Ntwadumela


----------



## lolwut (Nov 2, 2016)

A truer servant of the Emprah I have not seen. Even if you are a smurf-lover.


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 2, 2016)

You seem cool. You stick to a theme and make okay posts. I don't really pay attention to them, but you like 40k, so that's cool.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 2, 2016)

one of the coolest guys on here tbh


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Nov 2, 2016)

Finds some good wikisperg content and is generally a funny poster.


----------



## Anime-Chan (Nov 2, 2016)

Has good quality post that I enjoy reading


----------



## Tempest (Nov 2, 2016)

is cool


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice new title, seems deep and mysterious


----------



## RM 810 (Nov 5, 2016)

You're great, but a bit intense sometimes.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 5, 2016)

You seem pretty cool and chill


----------



## Tempest (Nov 5, 2016)

same with you


----------



## Randy Lahey (Nov 5, 2016)

You seem like a ok guy


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 5, 2016)

Cheeseburgers.


----------



## c-no (Nov 5, 2016)

You're the only cool vampire that doesn't look like Count Orlock from Nosferatu.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Nov 9, 2016)

Says some impressive shit.


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 9, 2016)

I saw you on TV and you were awesome.


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 9, 2016)

Is greatly misinformed about @c-no

Ninja'd but probably true


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 9, 2016)

I have zero issues with you, and that's a good thing.


----------



## bacterium (Nov 9, 2016)

You were good in Lion King.


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 9, 2016)

You're a very spoopy bacteria.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 9, 2016)

Though I don't think we've seen eachother in the same threads, you seem like a good poster, judging by your ratings.


----------



## Squealer (Nov 9, 2016)

I can't figure out how to beat kraid


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Nov 9, 2016)

Shit poster.


----------



## Michel (Nov 9, 2016)

Normie.


----------



## bacterium (Nov 9, 2016)

Michel said:


> Normie.



I don't know if you have a wee-wee or a hoo-ha.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Nov 9, 2016)

Is part of the vital symbiotic ecosystem that keeps all human bodies functioning.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 9, 2019)

Is still posting as of 2019, same as me. That's great!


----------



## Basil II (Jul 9, 2019)

Made me like Lesbians.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 9, 2019)

Thinks I'm a lesbian. Won't be the first and won't be the last.


----------



## JM 590 (Jul 9, 2019)

Pretty good poster, seems smart, I like her


----------



## yasscat (Jul 10, 2019)

username and avatar combo made me have a nice lol. <3


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Jul 10, 2019)

Cats don't bork, you dingus. Doggos do that.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes, my dog eats dogfood!


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 10, 2019)

You're a filthy fucking weeb. I like you.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 10, 2019)

I love your avatar.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> I love your avatar.


I have no strong feelings about uncanny valley. This makes him very suspicious to me...


----------



## Crichax (Jul 10, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I have no strong feelings about uncanny valley. This makes him very suspicious to me...



I have no strong feelings about you.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 10, 2019)

Crichax said:


> I have no strong feelings about you.


Now I hate you for not having a stronger opinion.


----------



## Fek (Jul 10, 2019)

You post a lot and I think it might be at the expense of other things. I'm not about to tell you how to live your life, I just hope you're okay.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 10, 2019)

That avatar is fucking amazing. Based fellow newfag


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 10, 2019)

I recognize you, but I'm pretty neutral in my opinions. I have no strong feelings one way or the other.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 10, 2019)

Haven't seen a lot of posts, but profile pic is peak /comfy/


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 10, 2019)

You're a fellow fan of Jonathan Pie and that's enough to know that you're a solid dude.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 12, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> You're a fellow fan of Jonathan Pie and that's enough to know that you're a solid dude.


You make good posts but have very weird tastes in the freaks you follow 



Fek said:


> You post a lot and I think it might be at the expense of other things. I'm not about to tell you how to live your life, I just hope you're okay.


Hah don't worry, I'm paying my bills and still have a job, so far. I'm as OK as I would be absent all the posting. Maybe slightly more so since I'm not driving my wife insane with my ramblings, just some poor saps on the interwebz.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 12, 2019)

You take two steps of sensibility, and then go full sprint off the cliff of lunacy in threads.


----------



## Tempest (Jul 12, 2019)

ok poster, like your avatar


----------



## UE 558 (Jul 12, 2019)

I know fuck all about you, but your avatar has gud tiddee


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 12, 2019)

Your avatar is likewise thicc, and purple is for Emperors.

Are you Nero?


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jul 12, 2019)

Farmers are cool. So you're cool.


----------



## Coleslaw (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't know you.


----------



## Scratchin' Pro (Jul 12, 2019)

Don't know you either.


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 13, 2019)

Can't say I know you either.


----------



## Chigurr (Jul 13, 2019)

Don't know you. That is a cool avatar. I don't like how bright the moon is, but I am a general fan of things that have to do with the evening, the moon, and winter. My computer's wallpaper is always something in this area. Though I've recently started looking at Outrun/Vaporwave aesthetics.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 13, 2019)

Don't know you at all.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Jul 13, 2019)

Your avatar's cool but you seem obsessed with someone named "Harvey".


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 13, 2019)

You seems like a pretty nice person who holds their opinions close to heart. You are also responsible for my favorite Biden meme ever:


----------



## UW 411 (Jul 13, 2019)

Don't know you too well but you seem alright.


----------



## Tempest (Jul 13, 2019)

I like you


----------

